
The Complex Contracts Between Ke$ha, Dr. Luke and Sony - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/6890375/shouldnt-keshas-fans-advocate-for-sony-to-set-dr-luke-free-instead
======
DrScump
link should be changed to original source:

[http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/shouldnt-keshas-
fan...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/shouldnt-keshas-fans-
advocate-sony-869749)

